# Shotgun Decision, Mossberg 500 vs Remington 870/887 OR...



## Gunners_Mate

With recent event's I've decided a few things need to occur, one of which being me purchasing a quality reliable long lasting shotgun that will function every time, even in some potentially abusive use and less-than-ideal environments.

The mossberg 500 and rem 870 I'm very familiar with, in terms of function, disassembly and maintenance so of course I've stuck to my comfort zone, and to what I know.

My criteria are as follows, 
reliability, 
function in less than ideal conditions/environments,
life expectancy
extended mag tube (capacity of 6 or more IN THE TUBE)
12 ga. able to feed at least 2 3/4" AND 3 (although feeding those and 3 1/2" would be a benefit)
pump action, no auto loaders
standard butt stock grip (no pistol grips)

following this criterion I first searched the mossberg site, and found that they seem to only chamber for 3" (which brings the question, sorry for being newbish on this one, can you shoot a 2 3/4 from a 3" though it's not specifically stated as being chambered for such?) and in general the website interface and I didn't get along with each other, I wasn't able to obtain specs or price, nor search for weapons in a easily comparable manner.

Remington on the other hand has a great website, though their comparison page offer's no links to return the the weapons being compared original page. They offer several shotguns that intrigue me at fair prices, two of which being the model 870 tactical express tactical and the model 887 Nitro Mag Tactical. The problem with the Nitro mag is that it state's a mag tube cap of 4, though elsewhere it state's it has a 2 round mag tube extension, I find it hard to believe the other 887 models have a mag tube cap of only 2.

so here's where you guys come in. in personal knowledge of the Nitro Mag tactical? any preference between the two weapons listed thusfar?

any known Mossbergs that compete with those shown?

and most importantly, is my dwelling within my comfort zone blinding me from other options that compete with or exceed these weapons WITHOUT exceeding the cost? for these shotguns the price range is about 500. I'm willing to give shotguns in the range of 350 to 599 a look, 350 merely because I find it hard to believe anything less would fulfill my criteria.


----------



## Bisley

I bought a plain-jane Remington 870 Express, last year, with the extended magazine and 18-1/2" barrel, at Academy Sports for $319.

Mine was a 20 gauge, which I specifically wanted, for my wife's benefit. I have since added a 20" rifled slug barrel, to expand it's function and allow me to shoot sabot slugs. Sabots through a rifled barrel are quite accurate out to a hundred yards or more, making the 20 gauge an outstanding .58 caliber hog rifle. I carry it in a home-made sling in my Kawasaki Mule, and I now don't feel like I have a gun that I never get to use, as was the case before. There aren't many uses for an 18-1/2" shotgun, other than self defense or snake killing.

The Mossberg and the 870 Express are of approximately the same quality, and most LEOs and military guys don't make much distinction between them. They are both very good. I like 870s best, having owned both, but I can't really say why.

The Nitro and the Tactical models that you mention are basically the same gun as what I own, but with a few add-ons so they can appeal to folks who require the adjective 'tactical' to be included in any description of a SD type weapon. The picatinny rail would be nice, in case you wanted to add a scope for firing slugs, but other than that, I don't see much that would merit another $100 plus in the price.

In answer to your question about the 3" chamber - yes, that means it will shoot shells 3" long _or less_. 2-3/4" shells are fine, actually preferable, in a 12 gauge SD gun, where reduced recoil is a bigger plus than even greater destructive capability.


----------



## Rogelk

Browning BPS Micro (they're wood and nice wood at that)...check it out, you won't be disappointed....of those two, the 870.


----------



## Frank45

Here's a web site internet armory. This may answer some questions for you. There is some good reads on this web site. In my book shotgun is #1.:watching: www.gunsandammo.com/content/the-home-defense-shotgun I own a Browning BPS and a Winchester Model 1912 antiquer,and a 10ga. double. And thinking about the Mossberg and retireing all others.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

for some reason my mind is refused on an almost constant level to remember the weapons are very similar to automobiles, you can buy one in stock condition but it doesn't have to stay that way, if you want more of something you can get it.

thanks to those who replied and helped remind me of this, I'm likely to just get (as mentioned) a base model 870 or 500 and put a mag tube extension on myself. I apologize that the shotguns I mentioned before included the word "tactical" in them, but they seem to be the few that had extended mag tubes.


----------



## cmaki413

oops


----------



## cmaki413

Have you checked out the Benelli Nova?? I know it wasn't on your list, but you should check it out. It's a simple gun, in synthetic stock. I've never had an issue with mine, and it's an accurate, smooth shooting gun! Take a look. They can be had for around 400. They also chamber everything from 2 3/4 to 3 1/2


----------

